# Diet Help For My Girlfriend!!



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi all,

Looking for a bit of help please! My girlfriend is looking at loosing a bit of weight/fat... Now, I'm trying to help her get a nice diet sorted, she's going to gym 5-6 times a week doing cardio and a moderate amount of weights! She is really struggling to get her diet correct and now I don't think she is eating enough throughout the day!

During the day she's eating:

Meal 1: 50g Of Muesli With SS Milk

Meal 2: USN Diet Fuel Shake

Meal 3: Homemade Carrot And Coriander Soup And Yogurt

Meal 4: USN Diet Fuel Shake

Meal 5: 100g Steak And 50g Of Wholewheat Pasta

Post Gym Maxi-tone Protein Shake

If anyone could please help and let me know what we could change/ add to make this work!

Her stats as of the 19/11/2011

Age: 24

Weight: 143 LBS

BF: 28%

Height: 5.4


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What's with all the shakes?

She must be starving eaing that little real food.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

x2 on the shakes .

post pics of her so we can offer help .


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

As I said dude, we need help!  Not good with diet at the best of times! So getting one together for a female is hopeless! 

I do agree though, we need to limit it to one PWO shake a day!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

how much cardio and at what level she doing a day ?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

too much carbs  what type of muesli she eats? would change pasta to wholegrain brown rise; does homemade soup includes potato butter?

she needs to eat more veggies, especially green ones like cucumber-low kcal, green beans (either fresh or frozen), avocado

would change steak to salmon to get some good fats especially if she does that much cardio; chicken breast. what type of yoghurt she eats? if that fat free or less fat but has alot sugar, still no good 

also would put eggs for breakfast 

also check how many carbs per shake; high carbs shakes also dont help to drop weight


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

The amount of information there only gives way to pretty generic diet guidance IMO (http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-how-set-up-generic-fat-loss-diet.html). If she is losing weight at a reasonable rate, happy (not miserable and starving), and can adhere to it, then it essentially is working. I see a distinct lack of dietary fats, especially omega 3s. Its nutritive value could be greater, so the addition of some more vegetables and fruit (maybe in place of some of the shakes if the calories are good as is) could be of some benefit with that, and other things like satiety, hydration etc.

Does she have a diet history?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok I'm on my phone so a short reply!  No butter in the soup, but there is potato! The Muesli she's eating is Swiss style! She can't eat a lot of salmon... Anything else we can put in it's place? 

Thanks!


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

Smitch said:


> What's with all the shakes?
> 
> She must be starving eaing that little real food.


reps for the real food comment


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

ShaunH101 said:


> Ok I'm on my phone so a short reply!  No butter in the soup, but there is potato! The Muesli she's eating is Swiss style! She can't eat a lot of salmon... Anything else we can put in it's place?
> 
> Thanks!


change normal potato to sweet potato-taste bit different but still good and healthy. no need to eat alot salmon -100 gr will do the job and thats not big portion


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Many thanks!  Anything else we should change?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

ewen said:


> how much cardio and at what level she doing a day ?


She's told be she does:

20 Mins on he treadmill at 8-9.5 speed setting

10 Mins on the bike

10 Mins skipping



Greenspin said:


> The amount of information there only gives way to pretty generic diet guidance IMO (http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-how-set-up-generic-fat-loss-diet.html). If she is losing weight at a reasonable rate, happy (not miserable and starving), and can adhere to it, then it essentially is working. I see a distinct lack of dietary fats, especially omega 3s. Its nutritive value could be greater, so the addition of some more vegetables and fruit (maybe in place of some of the shakes if the calories are good as is) could be of some benefit with that, and other things like satiety, hydration etc.
> 
> Does she have a diet history?


She's not been loosing a great deal at all, that's why she's asked me to ask for help!  She does not have a diet history!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

fitness said:


> too much carbs  what type of muesli she eats? would change pasta to wholegrain brown rise; does homemade soup includes potato butter?
> 
> she needs to eat more veggies, especially green ones like cucumber-low kcal, green beans (either fresh or frozen), avocado
> 
> ...


shes probably just starting out so why would you have her on very LOW carbs straight away, shes not gona want to compete by the sounds of it so why feel like shi t and low on energy with low carb when its not needed ??? by looking at that diet there isnt to much carbs at all, if shes training or doing cardio 5 times a week she ll loose nicely to start off with.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok, How does this look:?

Meal 1: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg and 1/2 cup of oats

Meal 2: 1 scoop of USN Diet Fuel

Meal 3: 120g chicken breast, 1 cup broccoli and 1/2 a small sweet potato

Meal 4: Tin of tuna, 1 cup of spinach and 1/2 a small sweet potato

Meal 5: 120g chicken breast, 1 cup broccoli


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Anyone?? :crying:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> Anyone?? :crying:


Work out the calories to that mate, if they fit her needs, give it a whorl. If she stops losing weight, then reassess it.


----------

